
Bubble – new android social app - shahjmirza
https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.bubbleinc.bubble
======
shahjmirza
Hey guys,

I recently released an Android app called Bubble. Basically, it's an app which
let's you define an area on a map (Bubble) where you can send and receive
messages. As long as you are in that Bubble, you'll receive chats from other
people in realtime from people who also send messages to that Bubble. The idea
came from the belief that you can use technology to reduce the friction of
strangers interacting with each other in a place such as a cafe or bar etc.
Any feedback is greatly appreciated. Thanks!

------
Nomentatus
I remember speculating about such an app more than a decade ago, good to see
it.

